# Prophets seminar



## Kevin (Aug 2, 2007)

I spent all day yesterday at Haddington House listening to Dr Leggetts intro to the prophets seminar. About 30 of us were there & approx half will be staying on for the full summer school course. 

It was an interesting group made up of retired ministers (Pres. Church of Canada, & FC of S) seminary students (CRC, OPC, ARP, Mis. Syn Lutheran, Ref. Baptist) as well as several laymen. The seminar itself was divided into 6 one hour sessions. The day ended with a meal together and a Chapel service and Psalm/Hymn sing. The chapel message was preached by the Revd. Abernathy a Free Church of Scotland minister visiting the area on his summer holiday. His text was "our citizenship is in heaven"

Some students were from as far away as Toronto & Vermont. The next course will be in November with a one day seminar on "issues in NT studies".

Haddington House is here http://www.haddingtonhouse.org/

Info on Dr Leggett here http://www.tyndale.ca/summer/viewfaculty.php?id=4


----------



## ReformedWretch (Aug 2, 2007)

lol, the title of this thread made me think that was going to be a story about a class offered by those crazy charismatics on how to be a prophet!


----------

